# Audiodatei trennen



## schecker (3. Februar 2007)

hy habe folgendes Problem:

ich habe ein Liveset von einem Kumpel bekommen. Die mp3 Datei ist knapp 75 min lang, aber es mehrere Lieder mit Pausen und so die ich nun als einzelne Tracks haben will. Giebt es da ein Programm welches das automatisch macht (wenn ja wie)? Kenn mich damit nicht so aus. Würde auch gerne Suchen aber mit welchen Begriffen

Bitte helft mir. 
thx schecker


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. Februar 2007)

Ich weis das Nero und WinonCD das automatisch trennen können beim brennen. Falls aber eine CD nicht das Zielmedium ist such mal nach "MP3Cut" ich hab keine Ahnung mehr von welcher Firma das war, das konnte auch automatisch dort schneiden wo "Stille" ist.
Ich denke auch die meisten MP3 Schneidprogramme sollten das können.


----------



## schecker (4. Februar 2007)

cool, werd ich dann gleich mal Probieren,
thx schecker


----------

